# Adapting to change - yet more on the smoking ban!



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Instead of moaning about it - do smth about it!
A restaurant in Pontevedra has found a way around the Government?s smoking ban


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Instead of moaning about it - do smth about it!
> A restaurant in Pontevedra has found a way around the Government?s smoking ban


They are ! More opposition from Valencia bars to Spain's new smoking law


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Good on ´em. It´s nice to see business owners doing something about their problems rather than sitting on their proverbials moaning. This is a solution that makes everyone happy. People who dont want smoke dont have to put up with it, and those that do have somewhere to go and enjoy.. Bet his restaurant is thriving!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> They are ! More opposition from Valencia bars to Spain's new smoking law


They must be a lovely bunch of people to work for!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> They must be a lovely bunch of people to work for!


I thought that but remembered that quite a few places here , when the 'crisis' 1st came about in sept/oct 2008 , turned around to staff & told them they worked for 50% of their original wages or out the door ! Many of them came unstuck though because the spanish around here voted with their feet & refused to use those that did it, even to this day.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> They are ! More opposition from Valencia bars to Spain's new smoking law


I meant to highlight more positive attitudes


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I meant to highlight more positive attitudes


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> They must be a lovely bunch of people to work for!


They do have a point, though. If they are going to lose customers because of the ban, owners will most likely struggle to pay the wages for their staff. 

As for the van, it has been seen in other countries (the video acutally says that the owner copied the idea from a bar in london). It's a great idea.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Good on ´em. It´s nice to see business owners doing something about their problems rather than sitting on their proverbials moaning. This is a solution that makes everyone happy. People who dont want smoke dont have to put up with it, and those that do have somewhere to go and enjoy.. Bet his restaurant is thriving!


Such was the strength of feeling in a Birmingham pub that I know, it actually closes earlier than normal, around 10 pm. They shut the doors with the locals in, and all light up in the pub!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Instead of moaning about it - do smth about it!
> A restaurant in Pontevedra has found a way around the Government?s smoking ban


Jeez, I dread to think just how bad the atmosphere must be in that van.

Unless they keep all the windows and back doors wide open, they're probably killing themselves twice as quickly as when they sat in a stinky smokey bar.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

littleredrooster said:


> Jeez, I dread to think just how bad the atmosphere must be in that van.
> 
> Unless they keep all the windows and back doors wide open, they're probably killing themselves twice as quickly as when they sat in a stinky smokey bar.


Exactly!
But they're killing themselves and not the others who are in the bar.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> They do have a point, though. If they are going to lose customers because of the ban, owners will most likely struggle to pay the wages for their staff.


Well, it is blackmail, isnt it? And trying to make a point by sacrificing your staff one by one until you get your own way is not exactly how mature adults behave (more like how kidnappers behave!). And maybe if they sat down, pooled their resources and tried to come up with a constructive solution like the restaurant with the smoking van, they might attract free publicity and more customers!


----------

